# Thank you cards?



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Has anybody found special thank you cards that I can send out to people who have helped me through our loss of our stillborn daughter? I want to do something special since there won't be pretty announcements or party invitations for her. Thanks.


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

I didn't even consider sending thank yous...I was way to selfish. However, I will make a suggestion or more tell a regret that I now have...

I didn't send any birth announcements for Connor. However, when Sean was born, I did add Connor to his announcement as "brother to Connor, born silently on March 17th, 2004". After the first announcement was printed, I realized how much I needed to have that in print and sent to everyone. I then wished I had done one for Connor by himself. It makes me wonder if I had, would people have been better with acknowledging Connor as my son. So if you want to do announcements...you can. I guess I thought I wasn't allowed to that this was just one more thing that I missed out on. I'm not telling you that you should do this...just that I do regret not doing this.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Keri, I am so sorry about your loss. www.aplacetoremember.com has a nice card shop. They do blank cards, but will also put messages in them if you want.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Coleslaw, I am so very sorry for your loss. I also lost my baby recently. We had planned to do a "home made" birth announcement and, when Leah died, we decided to send an announcement anyway. She was our baby and was worth celebrating. We did an announcement in Photoshop and had a local print shop print it up for us. (On the plus side, this was much less expensive than buying an announcement through a card/stationery store.)

Here is our announcement: http://www.geocities.com/goldberg/

I am so glad we did it. Not only did it make me feel better, but the outpouring of support we have gotten from many who received the announcement has been amazing. Everyone, it seems, has a story of loss and sorrow. Not that this makes anything better.

Anyway, we have also printed up thank you notes in a similar manner. There are so many people who have done so many things for us that I can't imagine not sending a note of some sort to say so. I am not giving myself any sort of deadline, but I will send notes out eventually.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

i have kept all of the cards and letters of condolence in a drawer... we set up a resource library fund at the hospital's ob unit, and many people have given to that. i have written thank you cards and it has been incredibly healing for me to do this. it gives me a chance to write a little about what happened, about coral herself, and about how much their care and concern meant to us. i'm really whipping thru the cards, though! i plan on sending thank you cards to everyone involved in her life and death for their support.

something else i did that seemed to be so appreciated by my family members was to put copies of coral's footprints in a frame with her name and birthdate written with them. this was a little personal, and i only gave them to my family, but it was a type of birth announcement that made me feel good about giving to them.

i am so sincerely sorry for you and your family. i am shocked. i hope you can find a peaceful place inside of you to help lead you through the loss of grace marie.


----------



## allykat (May 13, 2005)

I too had so many people to thank for all the love and support we received after losing our little Katrina Grace...so I did this:
For my family I wrote a letter very personal describing my deeper appreciation for "family" and how much they meant to me
For my friends I wrote another letter that was approriate for that group...
For my long-distance friends that I correspond with via email mostly, I sent a short somewhat generic email describing the situation just to get it all out there and when their replies came pouring in, i replied back individually with more details based on their questions...its been almost two months now since her birth and I am still finding myself adding to my list of people to thank...people have come out of the wood work and i want to make sure i include everyone...i bought a pretty stationary type notepad, found a pretty font and color on the computer and printed it out in mass...I got my thank yous out there and have gotten many positive responses from them...completely unexpected that people are thanking me for thanking them but it warms my heart that with alot of those people I have connected with them on a deeper level because of this or truth be told for the first time at all, I was overwhelmed by the support we received from virtual strangers...but because of that it gives me a new found hope in our crazy somewhat selfish society...
i guess i kinda rambled, but i see to do that lately...i have so many thoughts and emotions coursing through my blood as im sure you are aware...









hope this helps...
allykat (mommy to Allyson here on earth and Katrina in heaven)


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I am sorry about your loss.







s

I have never sent out thank you's after a funeral, and I have asked if I should, and I was always told to just grieve and recover, as that is all that is asked of me.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you all for your posts and pieces of information. I think we are going to combine some of your ideas and send a birth annoucement as a thank you note and maybe to others too who I just can't find a better way to tell (we announced our pregnancy in our Christmas cards which went out to many, many people - some of whom we only converse through these cards). We are going to get them through A Place to Remember, but when I went to order, I noticed their site isn't secure, so I am going to call it in on Monday.

How does this announcement sound to you?

Grace Marie {last name} was born silently into this world on May 6, 2005 at 4:32am. She was 4lbs 13 oz, 18 inches long and absolutely beautiful. She is playing with her sibling, cat and great-grandparents in Heaven, but Mommy, Daddy and {dd} miss her very much here on Earth.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Keri,
I think that announcement for Grace will be beautiful. I think it will be healing for you to send it out too.
Lots of hugs and good energy, mama
ST


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

I was gone when you announced Grace's birth in the May pregnancy section, so I wanted to tell you again how sorry I am. I'm in tears reading what you are going to put in your announcement. It's heartbreaking, but also very beautiful. I'm glad that you've decided to do a birth announcement. I think it will be very healing.








s


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Keri, I think your announcement sounds beautiful. I hope you find some peace and healing in it, as we did.

Take care.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Keri, I think it's beautiful







Make sure you keep one as a keepsake.

I sent a birth announcement with a poem that touched me on it.


----------



## allykat (May 13, 2005)

Your announcement is beautiful, now that i have my thank yous sent, I keep thinking of something else i shouldve wrote...take your time and send them when you have thought it completely through and know exactly what you want to say...mine didnt go out until about 7 weeks after...take care and good luck!
allykat


----------

